# Auto Detox: BMW 1M



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

BMW 1M exterior new car detail:

I met the owner 2 years ago when I detailed his new Focus RS when he ordered this back in june..ish he was straight on the phone the same day to talk detail once again & here we are 6 months later 

What can I say what a stunning little motor !

The car had hardly moved in the 2 weeks after delivery when I arrived, after we had a good look round we talked wax & he chose Swissvax Divine my favourite ! 

A few walk around snaps before I set to work on a grey cloudy saturday morning





































Wheel arches:
* Apc
* Vikan brushes
* thorough jet wash before & after




























Tyres:
* Apc
* Stiff bristled brush
* Rinsed off




























Alloys:
* Acid free wheel cleaner
* Selection of metal free wheel brushes
* Mini wool wash mitt for behind spokes
* Rinsed before & after























































Body work:
* Thorough jet wash
* Non caustic PM3 
* Apc to fuel filler, seals, grills etc
* Washed 2 buckets & plush wash mitt
* Tar removed 
* Clayed with BH soft
* Dried with plush drying towels




































































































Machine work:

* Only minor marks to the rear removed with 3.02 & refined all over with 85RE 3M blue waffle via the rotary
* Cleaner fluid normal
* Swissvax Divine



















Alloys:
* GTechniq C5 wheel armour










Tyres dressed with pnue, glass cleaned, pipes polished & sealed, paintwork qd'd before car garaged

Here is how she looked in the late afternoon murk:

















































































































































Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work Barry, looks fantastic.


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

I want this car!......oh yeh and good job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work Barry, looks fantastic.


Cheers dude ! 



CARLTON said:


> I want this car!......oh yeh and good job


Have to agree I want one too  thanks man


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and great work liking that rear shot cracking car i was lucky enough to be at BMW ultimate event at Brands Hatch and got a chance on the track to sample this great car, along with a few other's


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Barry:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Stunning work as usual Barry, lovely car and colour that....

Paul


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job on a great car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful, you beat me to it.....again


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Tht thing is stunning


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

yum!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice one Barry, that car is just schaweeet!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

best colour for that car... lovely...

good work too...came up really well...

:thumb:


----------



## ALM (Oct 16, 2011)

Great motor, fantastic work.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

these are stunning cars, such a presence with them! fab work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Barry


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful car!! Super write up :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow thats some serious motor there, i really like the styling of these and the wheels, great detail there, never seen a orange bmw before, what's the power of this m spec bmw, looks very menacing and powerful...


----------



## Ernesto_182 (May 3, 2011)

It's a great car and you have done a great job Barry! the colour is awesome


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks amazing... I picked mine up last week!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Barry , what a fantastic car it is :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Barry! What a stance!! Wheels look pristine and i love the little carbon boot spoiler addition!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE that car 

Great job Baz :thumb: and if I ever get one you and Tim can fight over who does it :lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning motor and great work liking that rear shot cracking car i was lucky enough to be at BMW ultimate event at Brands Hatch and got a chance on the track to sample this great car, along with a few other's


Thanks Derek photos would have been a lot better if the light would have not been so drab, Brands day out sounds awesome !



SimonBash said:


> Very nice Barry:thumb:


Cheers Simon 



*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> Stunning work as usual Barry, lovely car and colour that....
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul



Aucky said:


> Looks brilliant!


Cheers !



woodym3 said:


> Great job on a great car.


Thanks woody it is a lovely motor



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Cheers mate



Envy Valeting said:


> Beautiful, you beat me to it.....again


Thanks Tim, yeah sorry dude 



dazzyb said:


> Tht thing is stunning


Cheers



georgeandpeppa said:


> yum!!


Ta 



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice one Barry, that car is just schaweeet!


Nice one Jesse & it surely is :wave:



The Cueball said:


> best colour for that car... lovely...
> 
> good work too...came up really well...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks



ALM said:


> Great motor, fantastic work.


Cheers ALM



Sportspack Mark said:


> these are stunning cars, such a presence with them! fab work


Presence in bundles, I tried to capture the lines & bulges best I could in the light in real life they look fantastic thanks Mark



butler2.8i said:


> Lovely work Barry


Thanks mate



Mark_ said:


> Beautiful car!! Super write up :thumb:


Cheers Mark appreciate the kind words



Trip tdi said:


> wow thats some serious motor there, i really like the styling of these and the wheels, great detail there, never seen a orange bmw before, what's the power of this m spec bmw, looks very menacing and powerful...


I love the wheels too, power is 335bhp twin turbo straight 6 engine 



Ernesto_182 said:


> It's a great car and you have done a great job Barry! the colour is awesome


Nice one Ernesto the colour looks even better in the metal 



JakeWhite said:


> Brilliant work


Thanks !



dsms said:


> Looks amazing... I picked mine up last week!


Cheers dude & enjoy your new car 



Racer said:


> Great work Barry , what a fantastic car it is :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Stunning Barry! What a stance!! Wheels look pristine and i love the little carbon boot spoiler addition!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Good spot on the carbon spoiler, a subtle addition that really sets the back end off imho. there are so many little details i love on this car & the interior looks the part too but more on that next year 

Gent's many thanks for taking the time to post a reply, much appreciated :thumb:

Take it easy
Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> I LOVE that car
> 
> Great job Baz :thumb: and if I ever get one you and Tim can fight over who does it :lol:


Ah you snuck in while I was typing above ! lol cool, Tim's getting old now so I'll put 50p on me :lol: (waits for Tim to come along & tell everyone how old I am now ! lol) Thanks mate


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Great work on the detail, but don't like the car at all. Looks like the rear end was squashed.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Top job, love these - still quite a rare sight on the roads too it seems?

Shame at the lack of sun as this colour is stunning when the sun hits it!

Has the signwriting fallen off your van btw? :lol:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely job - I so want one of these cars - not many hardtops I'd prefer to my M3 vert but this is one!!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the colour! It looks amazing! great work on what i would call a fantastic looking motor!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great job!
Amazing finishes!


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

Very very nice! Valencia Orange only looks beautiful in a condition like that :thumb: 
gorgeous little M


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

sooo aggressive, looks mint, love it


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Suberb! Great job!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice work mate
Congratulations


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top job as always Baz, nice choice of LSP:thumb: Can see these cars becoming a future classic


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice work indeed :thumb:

But i still can't help but get drawn towards the panel gaps.They seem huge with this colour ?


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Really god work.Barry


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent original write up. Excellent work.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice finish lovely car, seen a few about but not in that colour, great work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Great work on the detail, but don't like the car at all. Looks like the rear end was squashed.


Thanks Steve



Mr.Ry said:


> Sweet


Cheers



Refined Detail said:


> Top job, love these - still quite a rare sight on the roads too it seems?
> 
> Shame at the lack of sun as this colour is stunning when the sun hits it!
> 
> Has the signwriting fallen off your van btw? :lol:


Oh yes still quite rare & being a limited run on numbers, I think 450 but not 100%, will never be that common. Colour is awesome in the flesh & really sparkled under the sungun. Argh ! van lettering is a sore point the idea was mine but was let down severely by the people in Lichfield who carried out the work so I took it off I will have it re-done next year when I have time by a more skilled company 



horico said:


> Lovely job - I so want one of these cars - not many hardtops I'd prefer to my M3 vert but this is one!!


Thanks glad you liked the detail



Brigham1806 said:


> Love the colour! It looks amazing! great work on what i would call a fantastic looking motor!


Thank you



AlexTsinos said:


> great job!
> Amazing finishes!


Thank you



AliasAlbi said:


> Very very nice! Valencia Orange only looks beautiful in a condition like that :thumb:
> gorgeous little M


Agreed I could look at this car all day 



Lewisredfern001 said:


> sooo aggressive, looks mint, love it


Excellent, thanks



matzagrin said:


> Suberb! Great job!


Thanks



stefstef said:


> Very nice work mate
> Congratulations


Thank you



slrestoration said:


> Top job as always Baz, nice choice of LSP:thumb: Can see these cars becoming a future classic


Oh yes Nick Divine is my favourite wax ! Thanks mate



DETAIL said:


> Very nice work indeed :thumb:
> 
> But i still can't help but get drawn towards the panel gaps.They seem huge with this colour ?


Thanks Anthony, these are not that bad a lil on the big side but no where near as bad as the Clio RS I did while working away last week not a single panel lined up all over the car ! cool car shocking quality



thedonji said:


> Really god work.Barry


Cheers mate



kemslea said:


> Great work.


Thanks



Soul Hudson said:


> Excellent original write up. Excellent work.


Thanks glad you enjoyed it 



Mad Ad said:


> Nice finish lovely car, seen a few about but not in that colour, great work


Thanks mate :thumb:

Cheers guys for the positive comments
Baz


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely preparation there. That is a very mean looking car!


----------

